# Simms aus den USA bestellen, Achtung Zoll!



## Shakespeare (2. August 2012)

Ich habe mir zwei Paar Simms G4 Guide Vibram Watschuhe in den USA bestellt, weil das Angebot günstig war und weil ich mit zwei verschieden großen Füßen auf jeden Fall eine 12 und eine 13 (US) anprobieren wollte.
Als ich zum Zoll fuhr, bin ich fast umgefallen: bisher war ich rund 19%  Einfuhr USt und ca. 6% Zoll gewohnt. Für Sportschuhe dieser Art wollte  der Zoll zusätzlich 16,5% Zoll, also insgesamt 35,5% haben. Deshalb hat  mich jetzt ein Paar ungefähr 225 EUR gekostet, da hatte ich mit etwas  weniger gerechnet. Also, Achtung bei Bestellung außerhalb EU!
Meine Wathose ist eine G3 mit 9-11 Füßlingen, die ich gut ausfülle. Mit Socken habe ich mich dann für die 13 entschieden, da mein linker Fuß eine halbe Nummer größer als der rechte ist.
Ich denke mal, dass der 12 mit Socken ideal für jemanden mit Schugröße 10 oder 10.5 (US) ist, für den reinen Sommerfliegenfischer könnten sie auch gut für Schuhgröße 11 (US) passen.
Auf jeden Fall teile ich nicht die Auffassung von Simms, dass die Schuhe 1:! zur Größe der Füßlinge passt: mit meinen 9-11 Neopren-Füßlingen wäre eine 11 viel zu knapp.
Die 12 verkaufe ich zum Selbstkostenpreis weiter, allerdings darf ich hier noch nicht anbieten, deshalb mache ich das in den entsprechenden Portalen.


----------



## Lorenz (2. August 2012)

*AW: Simms aus den USA bestellen, Achtung Zoll!*

Hi
die Zollfreigrenze liegt übrigens bei 150,-
Bei einem Paar wie z.B. den Headwaters bleibt man da drunter und zahlt nur die 19% statt den 36%.

Reguläres Angelzeugs liegt glaube ich bei 3,7% Zoll.


----------



## Marian 25469 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Simms aus den USA bestellen, Achtung Zoll!*

Tja die Dummen sterben leider nicht aus, schön auf dicke Hose machen und auf Cheap in den USA bestellen, dann hier rumweinen und vom bösen Erwachen predigen. 
Man informiert sich vorher Google o.ä. oder ruft mal beim Zoll an, hat ja auch mittlerweile Jeder eine Telefonflatrate..... die Unterfunktion "Telefonieren" sollte schon aktiviert sein, hilft ungemein.

Aber ich will hier nichts voraussetzen 

Hier mal was zum lesen........

http://www.zolltarifnummern.de/zollgebuehren.php?lang=de



@ Lorenz.   Glauben ist nicht Wissen, kleiner Tipp......


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. August 2012)

*AW: Simms aus den USA bestellen, Achtung Zoll!*

Tja- wenn so ein Durchschnittsgott dann auch noch so kollegial wäre, andere an seinem unerschöpflichen Fachwissen teilhaben zu lassen... 








...würden alle was davon haben. |rolleyes
Aber das wär ja zu schön um wahr zu sein, weils auch nur halb korrekt ist.

Schlechten Tag gehabt?


----------



## detlefb (2. August 2012)

*AW: Simms aus den USA bestellen, Achtung Zoll!*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Tja die Dummen sterben leider nicht aus, schön auf dicke Hose machen und auf Cheap in den USA bestellen, dann hier rumweinen und vom bösen Erwachen predigen.
> Man informiert sich vorher Google o.ä. oder ruft mal beim Zoll an, hat ja auch mittlerweile Jeder eine Telefonflatrate..... die Unterfunktion "Telefonieren" sollte schon aktiviert sein, hilft ungemein.
> 
> Aber ich will hier nichts voraussetzen
> ...




Klugsche..en:ON

Der Link ist die Elektronen nicht wert aus denen er besteht.

Bei einer privaten Einfuhr braucht man die Versandkosten nicht verzollen und versteuern.

http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersone...t/Zoll-und-Steuern/zoll-und-steuern_node.html

Klugschei..en: OFF

Ansonsten verweise ich mal auf Dieter Nuhr..... #h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. August 2012)

*AW: Simms aus den USA bestellen, Achtung Zoll!*

Klugsche..en:ON

Dann will ich auch mal aus deinem Link zitieren:



> Bemessungsgrundlage bei der Abgabenberechnung ist der Zollwert. ..... Werden Postgebühren in Rechnung gestellt, sind diese anzumelden und sind entsprechend in den Zollwert einzubeziehen.



Irgendwas widerspricht sich da gerade ....


----------



## u-see fischer (2. August 2012)

*AW: Simms aus den USA bestellen, Achtung Zoll!*

Ich habe bei meinen Bestellungen in den USA immer gerechnet:
Warenwert in $ plus Versandkosten mal Tauschkurs, darauf die 19% MWST und 3,7% Zoll. Wenn´s dann noch günstiger ist als in Deutschland = Kaufen, ansonsten Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Marian 25469 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Simms aus den USA bestellen, Achtung Zoll!*

Na Jungs was soll ich dazu noch sagen ausser, Sie kommen aus ihren Löchern gekrabbelt und möchten sich mitteilen. 
Bin für Verbesserungen immer zu haben, lese ich bei Euch aber nicht.......

Aber solche Leute wie Euch braucht es hier um das Sommerloch zu füllen


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. August 2012)

*AW: Simms aus den USA bestellen, Achtung Zoll!*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Aber solche Leute wie Euch braucht es hier um das Sommerloch zu füllen




...und solch Typen wie Dich- wozu braucht man die?
Verrate es uns.

Mit fällt partout nix ein!

N8


----------



## Lorenz (2. August 2012)

*AW: Simms aus den USA bestellen, Achtung Zoll!*



> Bei einer privaten Einfuhr braucht man die Versandkosten nicht verzollen und versteuern.


Auf der mir vorliegenden Zollrechnung wird der Artikelpreis zwar auch seperat aufgeführt, aber verrechnet wird der Gesamtpreis inkl. Versand.

17 % steht bei mir übrigens beim Zollsatz für die Schuhe.
"*Wasserdichte* Schuhe, den Knöchel, jedoch nicht das Knie bedeckend, mit Oberteil aus Kunststoff" Die haben die ja offenbar genau begutachtet...was die sich wohl bei den Löchern in den wasserdichten Schuhen gedacht haben?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. August 2012)

*AW: Simms aus den USA bestellen, Achtung Zoll!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinen Bestellungen in den USA immer gerechnet:
> Warenwert in $ plus Versandkosten mal Tauschkurs, darauf die 19% MWST und 3,7% Zoll. Wenn´s dann noch günstiger ist als in Deutschland = Kaufen, ansonsten Finger davon lassen.


Genau so und nicht anders. Lediglich die 3,7% sollte man bei http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/dds2/taric/taric_consultation.jsp?Lang=de prüfen. Die 3,7% gelten nur für Angelgeräte


----------



## Shakespeare (3. August 2012)

*AW: Simms aus den USA bestellen, Achtung Zoll!*

Interessante Mischung aus Antworten auf meinen Thread.

@ Marian: ich danke dir für deine ausgesuchte Höflichkeit (...die Dummen...), sie wird dir in allen Lebensbereichen sicherlich noch gute Dienste leisten und dir helfen, viele Freunde zu finden...

Alle anderen Beiträge: mit ca. 225 EUR incl. aller Kosten bin ich noch rund 30 bis 40 EUR unter dem regulären Preis auf dem deutschen Markt rausgekommen. Das war aber nur durch den guten Preis in den Staaten möglich. Den Tipp mit dem Versand werde ich beim Zoll noch einmal nachfragen.
Der Bearbeiter beim Zoll war übrigens sehr nett und kooperativ. Hier sein Tipp, den ich gerne weitergebe: hätte ich die Schuhe an zwei verschiedenen Tagen bestellt und wären sie einzeln an zwei verschiedenen Tagen aus den Staaten verschickt worden, wäre ich wohl knapp unter 150 EUR pro Paar geblieben, und dann wäre kein Zoll erhoben worden, also nur 19% Einfuhr-USt angefallen (wie schon von einem Kollegen weiter oben erwähnt). Wären die Paare zwar getrennt, aber am gleichen Tag verschickt worden, wären sie als eine Sendung verzollt worden, also wieder mit 16,5%.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. August 2012)

*AW: Simms aus den USA bestellen, Achtung Zoll!*



Shakespeare schrieb:


> Den Tipp mit dem Versand werde ich beim Zoll noch einmal nachfragen.



Siehe mein Post und die Seite des Zolls ...
Und wie du bereits festgestellt hast sollte man immer mal gegenrechnen ob zwei einzelne Bestellungen nicht billiger kommen (nur leider ist dies häufig durch die Versandkosten nicht der Fall).


----------



## Duke Nukem (3. August 2012)

*AW: Simms aus den USA bestellen, Achtung Zoll!*

Wenn der Zoll den Eindruck hat, dass 2 Sendungen zusammengehören, steht es in deren Ermessen, die Sendung als 1 Stück zu verzollen. Man darf aber Einspruch erheben und nachweisen, dass dem nicht so ist.
  Zöllner gibt es seit über 2000 Jahren. Den ein oder anderen Trick kennen die schon.

  Andreas


----------

